# Blood worms or Shrimp



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

My betta fish bubba eats normally pellets but i wanted to give him either blood worms or shrimp which one is better for betta's?

Thank You,Kayla:betta::fish_bowl:


----------



## ELewandowski (Mar 2, 2009)

I have always had better luck with bloodworms over brine shrimp. But im not sure about bettas.


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

ok i heard that blood worms ruduce stress for fish.


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Bettas should not have shrimp in their diet more than a couple times a week as it is not considered a complete food for them after their initial fry period. It is too rich for their tummies and they will not tolerate it much for more than an occasional treat but not a meal. Some will not even eat it unless it is a live one that lives in the tank with them.

That is NOT a good idea.

Almost every betta will eat bloodworms and love them but be prepared that sometimes when they have had them they will not return to the pellets or other food, as they are actually the bettas favorite food. Or at least that is what happened with some of mine. Do be careful not to overfeed with whatever you feed. Overfeeding is so easy to do with a betta as they do not have an "OFF" switch. They will eat until they are ready to pop and that is not good for them. If you let the fish determine what he wants to do he will overeat. You have to be the boss and contol the eating. A small pinch of food twice a day is all they need. Pellets really need to be controlled as they are mostly made of meal and have a lot of nondigestible material in them.

Rose


----------



## COBettaCouple (Mar 24, 2009)

I've found our Bettas LOVE the Hikari frozen bloodworms, but really aren't all that thrilled with shrimp.


----------



## ELewandowski (Mar 2, 2009)

I havent found a fish yet that doesnt love bloodworms.


----------



## samfox (Jun 28, 2009)

From my experience bloodworms and brine shrim both do well with bettas.


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

So long as the shrimp is not given more than 3 meals a week it is okay to give it to them but after fry stage it is considered too rich for them full time. It puts too much weight on them and not enough good healthy nutrition for them. The best food for them is still usually their favorite...bloodworms. Just be careful as the main problem with bettas of all kinds is that they have no appetite control. They will literally eat themselves sick. I hand feed all my bettas that I own and make them control themselves by limiting what they are given and make sure they eat every mouthful before offering another one.

Rose


----------

